# Upgraded Jail to 12.2 and then upgraded pkgs.  Now gvim is gone.



## byrnejb (Oct 20, 2021)

I have a jail that I have previously used gvim on:

```
history | grep gvim
. . .
 3141  2021-04-09 08:52:18: gvim master/192.168.8.public.rev
 3208  2021-06-03 12:05:13: gvim signtest/harte-lyne.ca.hosts
 3271  2021-09-28 14:09:21: gvim signtest/harte-lyne.ca.hosts
 3286  2021-09-28 15:22:53: gvim signtest/harte-lyne.ca.hosts
. . .
```

Last week I upgraded first the jail to 12.2p10.  Then I logged on and upgraded the pkgs:

```
# hg upgrade
. . .
 3305  2021-10-14 11:58:09: pkg upgrade
 3307  2021-10-14 11:58:48: pkg upgrade -f pkg
 3312  2021-10-14 12:00:20: pkg upgrade
```

Today, I logged on to that jail and tried to run gvim:

```
# gvim
bash: gvim: command not found
```

There is no`/usr/local/bin/gvim`to`/usr/local/bin/vim` softlink.  

So, I created it: 

```
# ln -s /usr/local/bin/vim /usr/local/bin/gvim
# which gvim
/usr/local/bin/gvim
# gvim
E25: GUI cannot be used: Not enabled at compile time
```

If I do a package search for `gvim` nothing show up.  

I have another system also at 12.2p10.  Like the system above it has `vim-8.2` installed, albeit `vim-8.2.3081/CMD] rather than  [CMD]vim-8.2.3458/CMD].  However, it has [CMD]gvim` and it works.

What is going on?    Is this some sort of bug?  Is a pkg upgrade supposed to break things like this?


----------



## byrnejb (Oct 20, 2021)

On the off chance  that this was a packaging change I installed `vim-x11`, which likewise is not compiled with the GUI enabled:

```
# pkg install vim-x11
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    vim-x11: 8.2.3458

Number of packages to be installed: 1

The process will require 34 MiB more space.
7 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[dns38.harte-lyne.ca] [1/1] Fetching vim-x11-8.2.3458.pkg:  47%    4 MiB   3.7MB/s    [dns38.harte-lyne.ca] [1/1] Fetching vim-x11-8.2.3458.pkg: 100%    7 MiB   7.8MB/s    00:01    
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
  - vim-x11-8.2.3458 conflicts with vim-8.2.3458 on /usr/local/bin/evim
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Conflicts with the existing packages have been found.
One more solver iteration is needed to resolve them.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
    vim: 8.2.3458

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    vim-x11: 8.2.3458

Number of packages to be removed: 1
Number of packages to be installed: 1

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[dns38.harte-lyne.ca] [1/2] Deinstalling vim-8.2.3458...
[dns38.harte-lyne.ca] [1/2] Deleting files for vim-8.2.3458: 100%
[dns38.harte-lyne.ca] [2/2] Installing vim-x11-8.2.3458...
[dns38.harte-lyne.ca] [2/2] Extracting vim-x11-8.2.3458: 100%
[root@dns38 ~ (master)]# gvim
E25: GUI cannot be used: Not enabled at compile time
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2021)

editors/vim was changed a while back. It now defaults to console only. If you want the GTK2 or 3 version, install the flavor; `pkg install vim-gtk2` for example.


```
root@pibsd:~ # pkg search vim-
py38-pynvim-0.4.3              Python client and plugin host for Neovim
py38-vim-bridge-0.6            Decorator enabing transparent calls to Python functions in Vim scripts
vim-8.2.3458                   Improved version of the vi editor (console flavor)
vim-athena-8.2.3458            Improved version of the vi editor (athena flavor)
vim-gtk2-8.2.3458              Improved version of the vi editor (gtk2 flavor)
vim-gtk3-8.2.3458              Improved version of the vi editor (gtk3 flavor)
vim-motif-8.2.3458             Improved version of the vi editor (motif flavor)
vim-tiny-8.2.3458              Improved version of the vi editor (tiny flavor)
vim-x11-8.2.3458               Improved version of the vi editor (x11 flavor)
```






						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## byrnejb (Oct 20, 2021)

I reverted to vim-8.2.3081 which solves the missing `gvim` problem for now. I have opened a bug report as well.


----------



## byrnejb (Oct 20, 2021)

SirDice said:


> editors/vim was changed a while back. It now defaults to console only. If you want the GTK2 or 3 version, install the flavor; `pkg install vim-gtk2` for example.


And people wonder why many admins put off doing regular upgrades.  Nothing like have shifting sands under your feet to give you that feeling of confidence.  J.H.C.

As I recall, there existed a vim-console package. What was wrong with that?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2021)

byrnejb said:


> I have opened a bug report as well.


It's not a bug. Ports change all the time. Learn to deal with that.



byrnejb said:


> And people wonder why many admins put off doing regular upgrades.


All admins I know have zero issues with upgrades. It's part of their job. It comes with the territory. 



byrnejb said:


> As I recall, there existed a vim-console package. What was wrong with that?


Ask the maintainer of the port.


----------



## byrnejb (Oct 20, 2021)

SirDice said:


> All admins I know have zero issues with upgrades.


You need to get out more.


----------



## byrnejb (Oct 20, 2021)

I suppose that, since the editor window opened, this is nothing to worry about.  But it is disconcerting.

```
# pkg install vim-gtk2
# gvim

  backupdir=~/.vim/tmp
** (gvim:31328): CRITICAL **: 11:26:56.615: murrine_style_draw_box: assertion 'height >= -1' failed
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2021)

byrnejb said:


> You need to get out more.


During my 25 years of professional experience in the field I've met many. How about you?


----------



## byrnejb (Oct 21, 2021)

And no-one you know has ever had a problem with a system or software upgrade from a vendor?  None?  Ever?  And you yourself have never experienced an upgrade go south in 25 years?  Ever?  Really?

I myself have not had such luck.

.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2021)

byrnejb said:


> And no-one you know has ever had a problem with a system or software upgrade from a vendor? None? Ever?


Problems, sure. But nothing that couldn't be resolved by actually looking into the issue. In almost all of the times it was because we or I did something wrong. The other times we worked with the vendor(s) to get things resolved. And we actually _test_ updates or upgrades. So by the time we get to touch production systems we are well aware of the caveats. 



byrnejb said:


> And you yourself have never experienced an upgrade go south in 25 years? Ever? Really?


I've had one upgrade go south, yes. That one resulted in a completely hosed and unrecoverable system. But that was because *I* didn't read the instructions, *I* made the mistake that screwed everything up.


----------



## tux2bsd (Oct 23, 2021)

Of course software updates can cause problems but depending on time and resources there's a reasonable amount that can be done to prepare for an unforeseen event.

Even FreeBSD 13 changed the MOTD handling and that was undocumented IIRC.  Was it a problem for me, yes - I needed to alter a deploy script I'd written for a particular use case.  Was it a problem for most people, no.

byrnejb, SirDice spends so much time posting in these forums I often doubt he has a job at all.


----------



## tux2bsd (Nov 30, 2021)

tux2bsd said:


> Even FreeBSD 13 changed the MOTD handling and that was undocumented IIRC.


Correction, it was/is documented in the motd itself...


----------

